# NASCAR: 2009 season



## Steve615

The new season for NASCAR is rapidly approaching. 
I thought I would start a thread up for fans of the sport on here.
ESPNEWS is doing a "NASCAR Media Day" 3 hour special today.They are doing lots of interviews with alot of the drivers,owners,etc.
Here is the link to the official site for NASCAR.

http://www.nascar.com/

And here is a link for the Sprint Cup Series schedule.

http://www.nascar.com/races/cup/

The season will start this Saturday (2/7),with the Budweiser Shootout at Daytona.Start time is scheduled for 8PM ET.
FOX will provide live coverage of the event.


----------



## Steve615

The Bud Shootout just finished with a "bang",eh?


----------



## cadet502

Steve615 said:


> The Bud Shootout just finished with a "bang",eh?


Grrrrrr.......

Hope the 26 car does one spot better next week.


----------



## wolverine1701

cadet502 said:


> Grrrrrr.......
> 
> Hope the 26 car does one spot better next week.


I second that!!!


----------



## Steve615

From nascar.com:
Martin Truex,Jr. (188.001 MPH) and Mark Martin (187.817 MPH) earn the "front row seats" for the Daytona 500.

http://www.nascar.com/2009/news/headlines/cup/02/08/mtruexjr.mmartin.daytona.front.row/index.html

Bill Elliott,Tony Stewart,Terry Labonte and Travis Kvapil were technically locked into the field today.Their actual starting positions will be determined Thursday.
The rest of the field will be set upon completion of the twin 150 mile qualifying races Thursday.


----------



## Steve615

The Speed channel is doing live coverage (in HD where available) of the "Gatorade Duel at Daytona" currently.
The qualifying races are scheduled to begin at 2PM ET.


----------



## Steve615

Jeff Gordon won Duel 1,and Kyle Busch won Duel 2 in Daytona today.
The 43 car field is now set for Sunday's race.
The race lineup can be viewed at the following link.

http://www.nascar.com/races/cup/2009/1/data/lineup.html


----------



## Steve615

From nascar.com:
Tony Stewart is "smoking hot",so to say,with Goodyear after one of teammate Ryan Newman's tires blew out and caused a crash involving both drivers.
Needless to say,teammate Ryan Newman isn't very happy today either.
The incident occured earlier today,during the final Cup practice before the big race tomorrow.
The result of the crash forces both drivers to go to backup cars for the 500 tomorrow.

http://www.nascar.com/2009/news/headlines/cup/02/14/tstewart.rnewman.blast.goodyear/story_single.html#page2


----------



## Steve615

"Smoke" takes out some of his "Goodyear frustration" by winning the Camping World 300 at Daytona today.

http://www.nascar.com/races/bg/2009/1/data/results_unofficial.html


----------



## Steve615




----------



## dave29

Steve615 said:


> The Bud Shootout just finished with a "bang",eh?


thats where the "29" in my user name comes from.....


----------



## hdtvfan0001

dave29 said:


> thats where the "29" in my user name comes from.....


We kinda were going down the shoe size, hat size, or IQ route....:lol:


----------



## dave29

hdtvfan0001 said:


> We kinda were going down the shoe size, hat size, or IQ route....:lol:


show size= 13
hat size= 7
so, 29 could be my IQ(its still 5 points higher than yours:lol::lol


----------



## dave29

Race just called due to the rain with 48 to go.
Kenseth won
Harvick 2nd


----------



## njblackberry

Someone should smack Jr. upside the head tonight.
Missed his pit once.
On the white line (one lap penalty) for another.
And then participating (if not causing) The Big One (kind of).

Too bad they called the race so quickly. I was at a Pepsi 400 there when the spent 3 hours waiting for the rain to stop. Race ended around midnight.


----------



## dave29

njblackberry said:


> Someone should smack Jr. upside the head tonight.


I have been saying that for years:lol:


----------



## Steve615

dave29 said:


> Race just called due to the rain with 48 to go.
> Kenseth won
> Harvick 2nd


Yeah,I saw that earlier...so much for the so-called "Super Bowl of Racing",eh? :lol:
NASCAR had postponed races in the past due to bad weather,and finished them the next day.
It seems that those days are over,if they're going to call the Daytona 500 with 48 laps to go...
Anyway,congrats to Kenseth and Harvick. 
:grin:


----------



## Steve615

"Unofficial" results from Daytona have been posted on NASCAR's site.

http://www.nascar.com/races/cup/2009/1/data/results_unofficial.html


----------



## Laker44

Steve615 said:


> Yeah,I saw that earlier...so much for the so-called "Super Bowl of Racing",eh? :lol:
> NASCAR had postponed races in the past due to bad weather,and finished them the next day.
> It seems that those days are over,if they're going to call the Daytona 500 with 48 laps to go...
> Anyway,congrats to Kenseth and Harvick.
> :grin:


That would be like MLB declaring someone the winner in the WS because of rain.NASCAR calling the race yesterday and the race starting at 3:30 is a good example of the networks having too much control.


----------



## djlong

Yeah, if the race had started "on time", it would have finished before the showers came. And NASCAR still does postpone races and finish them the next day - if they're called before half the distance is raced.


----------



## Steve615

Brian Vickers wins the pole position for the Auto Club 500 in Fontana,CA tomorrow.
Jimmie Johnson will start in 2nd position.
Complete lineup can be seen at the following link.

http://www.nascar.com/races/cup/2009/2/data/lineup.html


----------



## cadet502

Steve615 said:


> Brian Vickers wins the pole position for the Auto Club 500 in Fontana,CA tomorrow.
> Jimmie Johnson will start in 2nd position.
> Complete lineup can be seen at the following link.
> 
> http://www.nascar.com/races/cup/2009/2/data/lineup.html


Vickers has to change his engine, and go to the back. Under their starting rules, that moves the 26 car from starting 3rd to the pole. Yee haa!

.


----------



## Steve615

cadet502 said:


> Vickers has to change his engine, and go to the back. Under their starting rules, that moves the 26 car from starting 3rd to the pole. Yee haa!


Oops... :sure:
It sounds like the NASCAR slackers need to update their lineup page,eh?  :grin:


----------



## cadet502

Steve615 said:


> Oops... :sure:
> It sounds like the NASCAR slackers need to update their lineup page,eh?  :grin:


They never update the lineup for that unless it's a rule violation. Changing engines or going to a backup, the lineup shows qualifying spot, and that's how they'll go around during parade laps, but before the green flag he'll have to drop back.


----------



## Steve615

cadet502 said:


> They never update the lineup for that unless it's a rule violation. Changing engines or going to a backup, the lineup shows qualifying spot, and that's how they'll go around during parade laps, but before the green flag he'll have to drop back.


Thanks for that info indeed.


----------



## Steve615

From nascar.com:
Kyle Busch makes NASCAR history in Fontana,CA after winning the Truck and Nationwide events today.
That is the first time that any NASCAR driver has won two touring series races on the same day.
This news is currently the headline on NASCAR's homepage.

http://www.nascar.com/


----------



## dave29

Steve615 said:


> From nascar.com:
> Kyle Busch makes NASCAR history in Fontana,CA after winning the Truck and Nationwide events today.
> That is the first time that any NASCAR driver has won two touring series races on the same day.
> This news is currently the headline on NASCAR's homepage.
> 
> http://www.nascar.com/


Even though I do not like him, damn that kid is a good driver:eek2:


----------



## fluffybear

dave29 said:


> Even though I do not like him, damn that kid is a good driver:eek2:


I will second that!


----------



## Steve615

Matt Kenseth holds on to go 2 for 2 to start the '09 season.
Jeff Gordon finished second.

http://www.nascar.com/2009/news/headlines/cup/02/22/post.race.mkenseth.wins.fontana/index.html


----------



## dave29

....and Harvick blew a right front and ate the wall. That snaps his streak of 81 consecutive races finished.....


----------



## Steve615

The NASCAR Hall of Fame is scheduled to open in 2010 in Charlotte,NC.
A new website for the HOF has recently appeared.

http://www.nascarhall.com/


----------



## zman977

Was going to watch the California race today but for some reason my DVR did not record it. It recorded the Truck Race but not the sprint cup race. I have it set to record the series. Was it not on FOX. I thought it would record the series no matter what channel it was on. Also, to answer a question. NASCAR will delay a race to the next day only if it has not gone half the distance. If it goes past half way it is an official race. The will delay it and try and get it in but if it is official they will not delay to the next day. If you recall last years first race at California was delayed until about two AM eastern time due to rain. I think they did run something like seventy or eighty laps. We carried NASCAR at the radio station I work for and I was running the board for that one. Had to come back the next morning for the finish. I think NASCAR took a lot of flack for waiting that long


----------



## Steve615

zman977 said:


> Was going to watch the California race today but for some reason my DVR did not record it. It recorded the Truck Race but not the sprint cup race. I have it set to record the series. Was it not on FOX. I thought it would record the series no matter what channel it was on. Also, to answer a question. NASCAR will delay a race to the next day only if it has not gone half the distance. If it goes past half way it is an official race. The will delay it and try and get it in but if it is official they will not delay to the next day. If you recall last years first race at California was delayed until about two AM eastern time due to rain. I think they did run something like seventy or eighty laps. We carried NASCAR at the radio station I work for and I was running the board for that one. Had to come back the next morning for the finish. I think NASCAR took a lot of flack for waiting that long


Sorry to hear about the bad luck with the DVR.
FOX has broadcast rights for Sprint Cup races through 5/31/09.
The only exception to that schedule will occur on 5/16/09,when SPEED handles the Showdown and All-Star race from Charlotte,NC.
TNT,ESPN and ABC will handle the remainder of the schedule,from 6/7-11/22/09.
The Sprint Cup schedule can be viewed at the following ink.

http://www.nascar.com/races/cup/

Hope the info helps.


----------



## zman977

Steve615 said:


> Sorry to hear about the bad luck with the DVR.
> FOX has broadcast rights for Sprint Cup races through 5/31/09.
> The only exception to that schedule will occur on 5/16/09,when SPEED handles the Showdown and All-Star race from Charlotte,NC.
> TNT,ESPN and ABC will handle the remainder of the schedule,from 6/7-11/22/09.
> The Sprint Cup schedule can be viewed at the following ink.
> 
> http://www.nascar.com/races/cup/
> 
> Hope the info helps.


I thought that was the case. I had it set on the right channel for some reason it did not record. There was only one other record set for that night so there would not have been a conflict (we have a dual tuner)


----------



## Steve615

Kyle and Kurt Busch nabbed the front row positions for tomorrow's race in Vegas.
But,an engine change will force Kyle to start the race at the back of the field.

http://www.nascar.com/2009/news/headlines/cup/02/27/kybusch.kbusch.las.vegas.qualifying/index.html


----------



## Steve615

Kyle Busch wins the Vegas Sprint Cup race.

http://www.nascar.com/races/cup/2009/3/data/results_unofficial.html


----------



## zman977

It sounded like Matt Kenzeth knew he had a bad car before the race even started. A few engines blew during the race.


----------



## Steve615

From nascar.com:
Mark Martin wins the pole position for tomorrow's Atlanta race.
Kurt Busch finishes out the front row.

http://www.nascar.com/2009/news/headlines/cup/03/06/preview.cup.mmartin.pole.atlanta/index.html


----------



## Steve615

Kurt Busch wins the Kobalt Tools 500 at AMS.

http://www.nascar.com/2009/news/headlines/cup/03/08/post.race.kbusch.wins.atlanta/index.html


----------



## dave29

I dont like these new cars(COT). Halfway thru the race, there were only 15 cars on the lead lap. How boring.........
Even the restrictor plate races are getting too spread out. 
I liked the old car better.


----------



## Steve615

dave29 said:


> I dont like these new cars(COT). Halfway thru the race, there were only 15 cars on the lead lap. How boring.........
> Even the restrictor plate races are getting too spread out.
> I liked the old car better.


Agreed...IMO,if NASCAR continues down this path,they will eventually alienate (lose) more and more fans as time moves on.


----------



## scooper

dave29 said:


> I dont like these new cars(COT). Halfway thru the race, there were only 15 cars on the lead lap. How boring.........
> Even the restrictor plate races are getting too spread out.
> I liked the old car better.


The COT is OK - it's restrictor plates that I don't like. If they don't want the cars moving at 210+ MPH - dirty up the aerodynamics enough to slow them down.

The event that caused so many cars to get knocked off the lead lap on Sunday (Atlanta) was not the COT's fault - rather - they were in the middle of greenflag pit stops when a tire got loose and a crewman went out to retrieve it. The ones who hadn't pitted yet got the benefit when NASCAR threw a caution . The team that made that mistake should have gotten a nice stern lecture from NASCAR about that.


----------



## cadet502

dave29 said:


> I dont like these new cars(COT). Halfway thru the race, there were only 15 cars on the lead lap. How boring.........
> Even the restrictor plate races are getting too spread out.
> I liked the old car better.


As dominant as the 2 car was, the reason there were only 15 cars on the lead lap was not due to the cars. A bonehead move by a pit crew member forced NASCAR to throw the caution flag in the middle of green flag pitstops. 9 cars had yet to pit, and that left half a dozen cars "on the tail end" and another 15 good cars a lap to 2 laps down. Had that caution not been thrown at that time, but 2 laps later, there would have easily still been 30 cars on the lead lap when the race ended.


----------



## zman977

scooper said:


> The COT is OK - it's restrictor plates that I don't like. If they don't want the cars moving at 210+ MPH - dirty up the aerodynamics enough to slow them down.
> 
> The event that caused so many cars to get knocked off the lead lap on Sunday (Atlanta) was not the COT's fault - rather - they were in the middle of greenflag pit stops when a tire got loose and a crewman went out to retrieve it. The ones who hadn't pitted yet got the benefit when NASCAR threw a caution . The team that made that mistake should have gotten a nice stern lecture from NASCAR about that.


Jimmy Watts the Gas man for Marcos Ambrose team was the man who chased after the tire and he was suspended for the rest of the race.

Story Here

Also agree that it was not the COT that caused this. It was the bone headed move of Mr. Watts. Hope he gets a good fine for that move.


----------



## dave29

scooper said:


> The COT is OK - it's restrictor plates that I don't like. If they don't want the cars moving at 210+ MPH - dirty up the aerodynamics enough to slow them down.
> 
> The event that caused so many cars to get knocked off the lead lap on Sunday (Atlanta) was not the COT's fault - rather - they were in the middle of greenflag pit stops when a tire got loose and a crewman went out to retrieve it. The ones who hadn't pitted yet got the benefit when NASCAR threw a caution . The team that made that mistake should have gotten a nice stern lecture from NASCAR about that.


It still would have ended with < 15 cars on the lead lap, just like the week before.


----------



## djlong

At one point there were as few as 9 cars on the lead lap but that was because of a caution during green flag pit stops and had NOTHING to do with the new car design.


----------



## dave29

djlong said:


> At one point there were as few as 9 cars on the lead lap but that was because of a caution during green flag pit stops and had NOTHING to do with the new car design.


Obviously you did not watch the race the week before, or ANY of the 1-2 mile low banking or flat tracks last year.


----------



## Steve615

From nascar.com:
Jimmy Watts gets 4 race suspension as a result of rules violations at the Atlanta race last Sunday.
He was also placed on probation until 12/31.
In addition,Frank Kerr,crew chief of the 47 car (Marcos Ambrose) that includes Watts,is placed on probation until 12/31.

http://www.nascar.com/2009/news/headlines/cup/03/10/mambrose.crewman.suspended/index.html


----------



## Steve615

From nascar.com:
Mark Martin won his second consecutive pole position for Bristol tomorrow.

http://www.nascar.com/2009/news/headlines/cup/03/20/mmartin.bristol.pole/index.html

This makes the second time in his career that he has won back-to-back poles.
The first time it happened was for the April 1989 races at Darlington and Bristol.
Ryan Newman qualified in second position for the race tomorrow.


----------



## dave29

Harvick won the Nationwide race today at Bristol!!


----------



## Steve615

Kyle Busch won the Food City 500 in Bristol yesterday.

http://www.nascar.com/races/cup/2009/5/data/results_unofficial.html


----------



## Steve615

Jeff Gordon will start from the pole for the Martinsville race tomorrow.

http://www.nascar.com/2009/news/headlines/cup/03/28/preview.cup.jgordon.martinsville/index.html


----------



## Steve615

Jimmie Johnson won the Goody's Fast Pain Relief 500 in Martinsville today.

http://www.nascar.com/races/cup/2009/6/data/results_unofficial.html


----------



## dave29

Steve615 said:


> Jimmie Johnson won the Goody's Fast Pain Relief 500 in Martinsville today.
> 
> http://www.nascar.com/races/cup/2009/6/data/results_unofficial.html


That was a nice pass he made for the win:eek2:


----------



## Steve615

From nascar.com:
David Reutimann will start from the pole position for today's Samsung 500 race at Texas Motor Speedway.

http://www.nascar.com/2009/news/headlines/cup/04/03/preview.dreutimann.texas.pole/index.html


----------



## Steve615

From nascar.com:
After a torrid exchange of words between Kurt Busch and car owner Roger Penske last weekend in Martinsville,NASCAR says it will keep in-car radio transmissions open to all.

http://www.nascar.com/2009/news/headlines/cup/04/04/radio.no.silence.kbusch.jgordon/index.html


----------



## Steve615

From nascar.com:
Jeff Gordon takes the checkered flag at the Samsung 500 in Texas to end his 47 race winless streak.

http://www.nascar.com/2009/news/headlines/cup/04/05/post.race.jgordon.wins.texas.1/index.html


----------



## scooper

Steve615 said:


> From nascar.com:
> Jeff Gordon takes the checkered flag at the Samsung 500 in Texas to end his 47 race winless streak.
> 
> http://www.nascar.com/2009/news/headlines/cup/04/05/post.race.jgordon.wins.texas.1/index.html


Also added another checkmark to tracks he has won at - now the sole track J Gordon hasn't won at (yet) is Miami-Homestead.


----------



## dave29

scooper said:


> Also added another checkmark to tracks he has won at - now the sole track J Gordon hasn't won at (yet) is Miami-Homestead.


That's pretty amazing. Only one track....


----------



## Steve615

From nascar.com:
Mark Martin will start from the pole for the Subway Fresh Fit 500 in Phoenix.
This is Martin's third start from the pole position this season.
FOX will broadcast the race,beginning at 8PM ET tonight.

http://www.nascar.com/2009/news/headlines/cup/04/17/preview.cup.mmartin.pole.phoenix/index.html


----------



## Steve615

From nascar.com:
Pole-sitter Mark Martin wins at Phoenix.
It is his first win since 10/9/05 at Kansas.

http://www.nascar.com/2009/news/headlines/cup/04/18/post.race.mmartin.wins.phoenix/index.html


----------



## dave29

Steve615 said:


> From nascar.com:
> Pole-sitter Mark Martin wins at Phoenix.
> It is his first win since 10/9/05 at Kansas.
> 
> http://www.nascar.com/2009/news/headlines/cup/04/18/post.race.mmartin.wins.phoenix/index.html


I'm glad to see the old fart win:lol: I fell asleep with about 100 laps left


----------



## Steve615

NASCAR has placed Dale Earnhardt,Jr. and Casey Mears on probation for the next 6 Sprint Cup races,beginning with Talladega this weekend.
The probation is a result of an "incident" between the two drivers during and after last Saturday's race in Phoenix. :sure:

http://www.nascar.com/2009/news/headlines/official/04/21/dearnhardtjr.cmears.probation/index.html

Video footage of what went on is at the following link.

http://www.nascar.com/video/cup/2009/04/18/cup.pho.high.four.nascar/index.html?MostPopular


----------



## dave29

That's funny, I can't stand Dale Jr.


----------



## Steve615

From nascar.com:
Car owner Richard Childress has not been satisfied with the results of two of his drivers this season.
The two drivers in question are Kevin Harvick and Casey Mears.
Effective immediately upon conclusion of this weekend's race in Talladega,Harvick and Mears will be swapping not only crew chiefs and pit crews,but pretty much anyone affiliated with operations of the two teams.

Here is a list of other personnel changes that are coming with this transition for the drivers:
Engineers
Shock specialists
Engine tuners
Tire specialists
Mechanics
Transport drivers

Basically,the only personnel that will remain intact for the drivers will be the race spotters.

http://www.nascar.com/2009/news/headlines/cup/04/22/kharvick.cmears.rcr.swap.crews/index.html


----------



## dave29

Steve615 said:


> From nascar.com:
> Car owner Richard Childress has not been satisfied with the results of two of his drivers this season.
> The two drivers in question are Kevin Harvick and Casey Mears.
> Effective immediately upon conclusion of this weekend's race in Talladega,Harvick and Mears will be swapping not only crew chiefs and pit crews,but pretty much anyone affiliated with operations of the two teams.
> 
> Here is a list of other personnel changes that are coming with this transition for the drivers:
> Engineers
> Shock specialists
> Engine tuners
> Tire specialists
> Mechanics
> Transport drivers
> 
> Basically,the only personnel that will remain intact for the drivers will be the race spotters.
> 
> http://www.nascar.com/2009/news/headlines/cup/04/22/kharvick.cmears.rcr.swap.crews/index.html


Hopefully it sparks something, they have been pretty sad performers this year.
Somehow, Harvick is 2nd in money standings(just over 2.2 million) only behind Matt Kenseth(2.7 million)


----------



## Steve615

From nascar.com:
Juan Montoya earns his first career pole for the Aaron's 499 race at Talladega today.

http://www.nascar.com/2009/news/headlines/cup/04/25/preview.cup.jmontoya.talladega.pole/index.html


----------



## dave29

Whoa, what and ending, I turned it back on in time to see Carl Edwards go upside down in mid air and Bred Keselowski take the checker. 
Man, that was a crazy wreck, and I thought it was cool how Carl Edwards got out of his car and ran across the finish line.


----------



## Steve615

That was a wild finish indeed...it turned out to be a good day for Dale,Jr. too.
IIRC,he owns Keselowski's car,and he finished in 2nd place for the day. 
Carl found out the hard way,like many before him,that you can block another driver once,but more times than not,that second attempt won't turn out very good.
:sure:

It looked like some debris from Edwards' car made it into the grandstands...I hope everyone is okay in Talladega.


----------



## dave29

Steve615 said:


> That was a wild finish indeed...it turned out to be a good day for Dale,Jr. too.
> IIRC,he owns Keselowski's car,and he finished in 2nd place for the day.
> Carl found out the hard way,like many before him,that you can block another driver once,but more times than not,that second attempt won't turn out very good.
> :sure:
> 
> It looked like some debris from Edwards' car made it into the grandstands...I hope everyone is okay in Talladega.


Yeah, I saw all that debris, looks like some made it through. That fence held up awful well I think.


----------



## Steve615

Here is a link to video footage (5:40) of the final lap,from YouTube.


----------



## Steve615

From nascar.com:
Seven fans suffered what was called "mostly minor" injuries as a result of Carl Edwards' last-lap crash at Talladega.
An eighth fan was airlifted and hospitalized after suffering chest pains that occured during or shortly after she witnessed the incident.She was sitting in the same grandstand section as the others who were injured.

http://www.nascar.com/2009/news/headlines/cup/04/26/post.race.fans.injured.talladega.cedwards/story_single.html#page2

Edwards said he "felt fortunate to be alive".
He was also quoted as saying: 
"Brad (Keselowski) did a great job.Congrats to him on the win,but NASCAR put us in this box and I guess we'll race until we kill somebody.And then they will change it."


----------



## Lee L

That was crazy and I while I think it was an ususual situation due to Edwards car hitting Newman's in just the right way to give it a boost, I would not be surprised that a detailed engineering analysis reveals that they were very close to having the car go into the stands (it sure looked like if it was a foot or so higher it would have to me). I suspect that some tracks will be revisiting their fencing in the near future.


----------



## fluffybear

dave29 said:


> Yeah, I saw all that debris, looks like some made it through. That fence held up awful well I think.


Scares me to the death to think about what could have happened had that fence did not hold up or did not exist :eek2:


----------



## djlong

Steve615 said:


> That was a wild finish indeed...it turned out to be a good day for Dale,Jr. too.
> IIRC,he owns Keselowski's car,and he finished in 2nd place for the day.


Dale owns Brad's car in the Nationwide series. In the Cup race, Brad was driving the 09 for owner James Finch.


----------



## Steve615

djlong said:


> Dale owns Brad's car in the Nationwide series. In the Cup race, Brad was driving the 09 for owner James Finch.


Thanks for the info. 
I knew the two were somehow affiliated,I just wasn't sure how they were "tied together",so to say.


----------



## dave29

fluffybear said:


> Scares me to the death to think about what could have happened had that fence did not hold up or did not exist :eek2:


Could have been bad, that's restrictor plate racing for ya.


----------



## djlong

Here's the scarier part. They tested a COT car with no restrictor plate at Talladega around 2 years ago. No special setups, just off the hauler and wanted to see how fast it would go. This was supposedly for a "communications test"/ If memory serves, it was Rusty Wallace doing the driving and he got the car up to 236mph all alone - no pack, no drafting, no adjustments.

40mph just taking the plate off. Imagine what would have been possible with TESTING!


----------



## Lee L

Well, according to this article at NASCAR.com, it was in 2004 (I assume in the old car) and he hit 228, but the lap averaged a measly 216 and change. http://www.nascar.com/2004/news/headlines/cup/06/10/rwallace_talladega/index.html Now, Rusty did say that he thought they could get up to 235 with tweaking.

Not sure if they repeated it, but I always thought the COT was a little slower aerodynamically than the old car but I may be wrong on that. Either way, even if the COT could only get up to say 215 top speed, it might make the difference in Edwards going over the fence rather than staying in.

Heck, maybe the solution is to do some funky aero stuff like they expiremented with a few years back and take the plates off.

Now, I will say that the media is blowing this thing up a little more than necessary IMO and NASCAR looks like they are going to go the wrong direction by limiting the racing that drivers can do even further. This sport is a shadow of what it once was and what it could be.


----------



## Steve615

From nascar.com:
Kyle Busch celebrated his 24th birthday by winning the Crown Royal 400 in Richmond last night.

http://www.nascar.com/2009/news/headlines/cup/05/02/post.race.cup.kybusch.richmond.winner/index.html


----------



## Steve615

From nascar.com:
Matt Kenseth sets a new track qualifying record on his way to winning the pole for Saturday night's Southern 500 race at Darlington.

http://www.nascar.com/2009/news/headlines/cup/05/08/preview.kenseth.darlington.pole/index.html


----------



## Steve615

From nascar.com:
Jeremy Mayfield is suspended indefinitely for violating the sport's substance abuse policy.

http://www.nascar.com/2009/news/headlines/cup/05/09/jmayfield.violates.drug.policy/index.html


----------



## dogs31

Mark Martin wins Southern 500.


----------



## Steve615

dogs31 said:


> Mark Martin wins Southern 500.


Yep...Congrats to Mr. Martin. 
The win moves him up to 11th place in the points standings currently.

http://www.nascar.com/2009/news/headlines/cup/05/10/post.race.mmartin.wins.darlington/story_single.html#page2


----------



## dave29

I didn't watch it, but I'm glad to hear that he won and not Kyle Busch. LOL


----------



## Steve615

From nascar.com:
Jimmie Johnson wins pole for the All-Star Race in Charlotte tonight.
The top 10 positions for the race can be seen at the following link.

http://www.nascar.com/2009/news/headlines/cup/05/15/jjohnson.kbusch.all.star.quals/index.html


----------



## Steve615

From foxsports.com:
Tony Stewart gets his first win as a team owner and pockets $1 million at the All-Star race tonight.
Congrats Smoke. 

http://msn.foxsports.com/nascar/story/9582216/Stewart-wins-1st-race-as-owner-in-All-Star-event


----------



## Cholly

I watched the All-Star race last night on SpeedHD on Time Warner here, and it was fraught with pixellation, stuttering and audio dropouts. I wounder if this was just a local t;hing or anyone else noticed similar problems.


----------



## dave29

Cholly said:


> I watched the All-Star race last night on SpeedHD on Time Warner here, and it was fraught with pixellation, stuttering and audio dropouts. I wounder if this was just a local t;hing or anyone else noticed similar problems.


Looked great on Directv.


----------



## fluffybear

dave29 said:


> Looked great on Directv.


I'll second that!


----------



## djlong

Was flawless on my Dish 612 upstairs. My downstairs unit is crippled.


----------



## Steve615

From nascar.com:
If Bill Elliott qualifies for the Coca-Cola 600 at Charlotte this weekend,he will become the seventh driver in NASCAR history to reach the *800 Club*.
The *800 Club* is the name NASCAR created for drivers that make at least 800 Cup Series starts.

Here is a list of the 6 other drivers,with number of starts:
Richard Petty:1,184
Ricky Rudd:906
Dave Marcis:883
Terry Labonte:862
Kyle Petty:829
Darrell Waltrip:809

http://www.nascar.com/2009/news/features/05/21/numbers.cup.charlotte.belliott/index.html


----------



## Steve615

From nascar.com:
Ryan Newman wins the pole for the Coca-Cola 600.
On another note,Bill Elliott qualified in 10th position for the race,making him the seventh driver in NASCAR history to join the *800 Club*.

http://www.nascar.com/2009/news/headlines/cup/05/21/rnewman.lms.pole/index.html


----------



## dogs31

Coca Cola 600 postponed tonight due to weather. Set your DVRs for Monday at Noon / 9am Pacific on FOX.


----------



## Steve615

From nascar.com:
David Reutimann wins his first Cup race in the rainy Coca-Cola 600.
The race was called off after 227 laps.

http://www.nascar.com/2009/news/headlines/cup/05/25/dreutimann.coca-cola.600.winner/index.html


----------



## Steve615

From nascar.com:
Tony Eury,Jr. is out as crew chief for Dale Earnhardt,Jr.
Team owner Rick Hendrick has reassigned Eury to a research and development role. 
Lance McGrew has been named interim crew chief for the 88 car.

http://www.nascar.com/2009/news/opinion/05/28/inside.line.dcaraviello.dearnhardtjr/story_single.html#page2


----------



## Steve615

From nascar.com:
David Reutimann won his second pole of the season for the Autism Speaks 400 at Dover today.

http://www.nascar.com/2009/news/headlines/cup/05/29/preview.cup.dreutimann.dover.pole/index.html


----------



## fluffybear

From nascar.com:

Jimmie Johnson won the Autism Speaks 400 at Dover on Sunday.

full article: http://www.nascar.com/2009/news/headlines/cup/05/31/post.race.jjohnson.wins.dover/index.html

Tony Stewart finished second but took over the top spot in the chase and is now leading Jeff Gordon by 46 points in the Case for the cup.

full article: http://www.nascar.com/2009/news/headlines/cup/05/31/post.race.tstewart.dover/index.html


----------



## fluffybear

Tony Stewart wins his first *points* race at Pocono


----------



## Steve615

fluffybear said:


> Tony Stewart wins his first *points* race at Pocono


Congrats Smoke. 
That was a pretty wild weekend for him,eh?
He went from having the pole position for the race,to the back of the field when he had an accident during Saturday's practice,and still managed to win the race Sunday.


----------



## dave29

Tony has one heck of a "rookie" team.


----------



## fluffybear

dave29 said:


> Tony has one heck of a "rookie" team.


I have to wonder if Michael Waltrip had been running Rick Hendrick Engines (as Stewart is)would we have seen his cars in Victory Lane a lot more often.


----------



## dave29

fluffybear said:


> I have to wonder if Michael Waltrip had been running Rick Hendrick Engines (as Stewart is)would we have seen his cars in Victory Lane a lot more often.


I doubt it:lol:


----------



## Lee L

Maltri[ was staring a brand new team from scratch with a new car, new engines, new coporate support, everything. And actually they had to do 2 cars due to teh beginning of the COT. 

Stewart was much smarter and took an existing organization and tweaked it and went with Chevy, who he has a long relationship with and Hendrck who has excellent engines.


----------



## fluffybear

Lee L said:


> Maltri[ was staring a brand new team from scratch with a new car, new engines, new coporate support, everything. And actually they had to do 2 cars due to teh beginning of the COT.
> 
> Stewart was much smarter and took an existing organization and tweaked it and went with Chevy, who he has a long relationship with and Hendrck who has excellent engines.


Waltrip Racing was forced to give up one team due to sponsorship problems & not because of COT. Reutimann himself admitted that he was close to finding himself without a ride if it weren't for Michael's relationship with Aaron's & securing them at the last minute..

My point was Tony Stewart owes his success to Rick Hendrick & had Michael Waltrip had the same benefit, would things have been different for his teams.


----------



## Lee L

You are right, if Waltrip had a prioven engine instead of a fledgeling program from Toyota (who know racing, but there is still a learning curve), it would certainly have helped, IMO. 

I was only saying that Waltrip and Toyota did this at the exact worst time, not only did they have to learn how to build from scratch, they had to build the old cars and the COT cars since that year they ran both of them. Even waiting a year would have helped as they wqould only be learning one set of setups once the COT car was running fuill time.


----------



## fluffybear

Lee L said:


> You are right, if Waltrip had a prioven engine instead of a fledgeling program from Toyota (who know racing, but there is still a learning curve), it would certainly have helped, IMO.
> 
> I was only saying that Waltrip and Toyota did this at the exact worst time, not only did they have to learn how to build from scratch, they had to build the old cars and the COT cars since that year they ran both of them. Even waiting a year would have helped as they wqould only be learning one set of setups once the COT car was running fuill time.


When Waltrip started his program, I do not think he expected NASCAR to throw everyone a curve ball and move up the COT program (If I am not mistaken, the COT was not suppose to be running full time until next year). I really think he believed he would have plenty of time to perfect his COT program.


----------



## djlong

The COT was supposed to run full time this year, part time last year and introduced in 2007.

Because of owner grumbling, the "part time" 2008 usage was bumped up to "full time".


----------



## fluffybear

Mark Martin comes from 3rd to win the Lifelock 400 at Michigan as Jimmie Johnson & Greg Biffle run out of fuel on the final lap


----------



## dave29

Yeah, it was a pretty good ending.


----------



## fluffybear

dave29 said:


> Yeah, it was a pretty good ending.


While I am happy to see Mark Martin win, I'll be honest and say that I was pulling for Jimmie.


----------



## dave29

fluffybear said:


> While I am happy to see Mark Martin win, I'll be honest and say that I was pulling for Jimmie.


Anyone but Biffle and the Busch brothers:lol:


----------



## fluffybear

dave29 said:


> Anyone but Biffle and the Busch brothers:lol:


For me, I'm just glad it wasn't Stewart.


----------



## fluffybear

Congratulations to *Kasey Kahne* for his Green-White-Checker win in the Toyota/Save Mart 350 at Infineon Raceway.

This is Kasey's first win in 2009 and first win since June 8, 2008 at Pocono.

Richard Petty Motor Sports had 3 cars finish in the Top 10


----------



## fluffybear

Congratulations to Joey Logano for his _first NASCAR Sprint Cup_ win in the caution-plagued rain shortened Lennox 301 in Louden, NH.

Logano is the youngest driver (19 years old) ever to win in Sprint Cup series


----------



## Steve615

From nascar.com:
The NASCAR Hall Of Fame recently announced its list of 25 nominees for the HOF Inaugural Class of 2010,at the following link.

http://www.nascar.com/promos/hof/index.html

The Inaugural Class will be enshrined May 2010 at the HOF in Charlotte,NC.


----------



## peano

I see Bill Weber has been booted from the TNT booth. No loss there. If only they would ditch the "Wide Open" coverage this Saturday too.


----------



## fluffybear

peano said:


> I see Bill Weber has been booted from the TNT booth. No loss there. If only they would ditch the "Wide Open" coverage this Saturday too.


While it may not be perfect, it sure beats the 50 zillion breaks TNT traditionally takes when covering a race.
I'd almost bet that if we added everything up, TNT spends more time in commercial breaks then covering the actual race.

As for Bill Weber, I'll agree that it's no loss.


----------



## fluffybear

Another qualifying session rained out in Daytona means they will line up according to owner points and Tony Stewart will once again start on the pole.

I think it is time that NASCAR changes the procedure for 'rained out' qualifying. I personally have never liked the idea of lining them up by points and would prefer to see NASCAR set the field by a lottery draw. This would allow a driver who typically qualifies poorly to have a chance to get a pole now and then and make the leaders prove they can work their way up through the field


----------



## fluffybear

Tony Stewart wins in a wild finish at the Coke Zero 400 in Daytona


----------



## dave29

I watched the last 5 laps of the race, that's it. 

Good ending, Busch swiped 1 too many times and got turned into the wall. lol

I just haven't been into NASCAR too much since they switched cars. Pretty boring now.


----------



## fluffybear

dave29 said:


> I watched the last 5 laps of the race, that's it.
> 
> Good ending, Busch swiped 1 too many times and got turned into the wall. lol
> 
> I just haven't been into NASCAR too much since they switched cars. Pretty boring now.


I would agree that the COT took some of the excitement out of the race. If that second line would have worked together, they could have left Stewart in the dust on many occasions.


----------



## djlong

A driver who drives 'poorly' should have a lotetery chance at a pole? Are you SERIOUS????? Why not just award a win to to a backmarker so they have a chance to get their picture taken with a trophy? You would deliberately put a speed bump at the front of the pack? Do you realize WHY NASCAR has now put in the double-file-restart rules? 

I'm sorry - you should have to earn what you get. Even with the Lucky Dog rule, it's given to the FIRST person not on the lead lap.

The change to qualifying I would do - in order to help out the 'lesser' teams is to get rid of 'standard' qualifying for positions 36-43. Do qualifying the regular way for the Top 35, where you're basically racing for starting track position and good pit selection.

However, the "go or go homers" have to put special setups in their cars to try to make the field. This gives them a disadvantage at the Green flag because they're not in race trim. So let's try this..

How about a Qualifying Race? The Go-Or-Go-Homers race for the last positions in the starting grid. That way, NOBODY has to go to a 'qualifying setup'. In addition, fans get an extra race out of the deal. Don't make it a very long race. In fact maybe short enough that you wouldn't *have* to pit for fuel, though a pit stop should be required (so you don't have situations like when Joe Reutimann qualified just for the 43rd place money because he didn't have a pit crew or chief). Kind of like how they do the "Open" for the All-Star race.


----------



## fluffybear

djlong said:


> A driver who drives 'poorly' should have a lotetery chance at a pole? Are you SERIOUS????? Why not just award a win to to a backmarker so they have a chance to get their picture taken with a trophy? You would deliberately put a speed bump at the front of the pack? Do you realize WHY NASCAR has now put in the double-file-restart rules?
> 
> I'm sorry - you should have to earn what you get. Even with the Lucky Dog rule, it's given to the FIRST person not on the lead lap.
> 
> The change to qualifying I would do - in order to help out the 'lesser' teams is to get rid of 'standard' qualifying for positions 36-43. Do qualifying the regular way for the Top 35, where you're basically racing for starting track position and good pit selection.
> 
> However, the "go or go homers" have to put special setups in their cars to try to make the field. This gives them a disadvantage at the Green flag because they're not in race trim. So let's try this..
> 
> How about a Qualifying Race? The Go-Or-Go-Homers race for the last positions in the starting grid. That way, NOBODY has to go to a 'qualifying setup'. In addition, fans get an extra race out of the deal. Don't make it a very long race. In fact maybe short enough that you wouldn't *have* to pit for fuel, though a pit stop should be required (so you don't have situations like when Joe Reutimann qualified just for the 43rd place money because he didn't have a pit crew or chief). Kind of like how they do the "Open" for the All-Star race.


Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying do away with qualifying all together. I just think that a lottery system should be put in place when qualifying is rained out rather then line them up according to points. One of those road bumps could have earned the right to sit on the pole if it were not for the rain.


----------



## djlong

NOTHING that 'matters' in NASCAR should EVER be decided by lottery. If memory serves, the only thing done that way is determining the qualifying order (i.e. what position in line you are to run your qualifying attempt).


----------



## scooper

djlong said:


> NOTHING that 'matters' in NASCAR should EVER be decided by lottery. If memory serves, the only thing done that way is determining the qualifying order (i.e. what position in line you are to run your qualifying attempt).


And if I'm not mistaken - haven't they started qualifying Top 35 and then the go-or-go-homes, so that each group is facing the same course conditions ? Qualifying with your peers, so-to-speak ?


----------



## fluffybear

djlong said:


> NOTHING that 'matters' in NASCAR should EVER be decided by lottery. If memory serves, the only thing done that way is determining the qualifying order (i.e. what position in line you are to run your qualifying attempt).


and setting the field by points in the event of rain is fair? you don't have to like my idea just nor do I have to like the way things are being done now but it's unlikely either is going to change anytime soon.


----------



## djlong

Setting the field by points isn't "random". It says "We set the field based on qualifying - you have to work for it. If we can't qualify that way, then we use owner points - you have to have worked for it."

Now, the 'lottery' is fine for the All-Star race - that's an exhibition and nothing matters there except the purse and pride.


----------



## fluffybear

djlong said:


> Setting the field by points isn't "random". It says "We set the field based on qualifying - you have to work for it. If we can't qualify that way, then we use owner points - you have to have worked for it."
> 
> Now, the 'lottery' is fine for the All-Star race - that's an exhibition and nothing matters there except the purse and pride.


I'm sorry but my opinion still has not changed. I do not like the system of setting the field by points int he event of rain. I think it is completely unfair to everyone and really see a lottery being not much difference then had they actually held qualifying as the 'good' drivers would be distributed through out the field..


----------



## scooper

How is a lottery any better ?

In a typical Cup race doing normal qualifying - most of those with a legitimate shot at making the Chase are going to qualify using their "race" setups (assuming this is an impound race), while those go-or-go-homers are using a "qualifying" setup and a race setup. Even given that - the Chasers are typically at least close if not faster.

What do you think of this "lottery" scheme for rainouts on qualifying -
All entrants do a random selection. Now give credit to each driver or owner based on where they are in the points, using a formula of X-N, where X is the number of entrants, and N is where you stand in the points relative to the other entrants. Your score is the sum of your drawing and this credit. Lineup by the sum. You're also going to need some tiebreakers - number of wins, etc.

Example of how this might work - 
Tony Stewart (currently #1 in driver / owner points) draws 16. if the race has 45 entrants - his credit would be 45-1=44. His lineup score would be 44+16 = 60

Joe Nemechek (currently #40 in points) draws 40. His credit would be 45-40=5, and his lineup score would be 45.

Jeff Gordon (currently #2 in points) draws 17. Credit would be 45-2=43, lineup score = 60 - now we need a tiebreaker for Jeff and Tony. Tony has 2 wins to Jeff's 1 - So Tony lines up closer to the front.

Is that actually any better than using owner points like they do now ?


----------



## fluffybear

scooper said:


> How is a lottery any better ?
> 
> In a typical Cup race doing normal qualifying - most of those with a legitimate shot at making the Chase are going to qualify using their "race" setups (assuming this is an impound race), while those go-or-go-homers are using a "qualifying" setup and a race setup. Even given that - the Chasers are typically at least close if not faster.


At least with me, A lottery system puts all of the drivers on the same level playing field just as they would have been had qualifying was not rained out. If these elite drivers are so great then they really shouldn't have an issue working there way back up through the field. With the way Tony Stewart was pitting the other night, I honestly believe he could have started 43 and still won that race.


----------



## Lee L

fluffybear said:


> At least with me,* A lottery system puts all of the drivers on the same level playing field just as they would have been had qualifying was not rained out.* If these elite drivers are so great then they really shouldn't have an issue working there way back up through the field. With the way Tony Stewart was pitting the other night, I honestly believe he could have started 43 and still won that race.


THe only problem is that the teams are on far from a level playing field when they pull up to teh track on Thursday, Friday or whenever. You are basically calling for communist racing, where all teams total performance means nothing at all.

Lets say you own Fluffybear racing. You plow money into personel and equipment and your team is one of the best each week. Lets say I start Lee L Inc and am scrapping to get a car together. Surely you don;t think that Lee L Inc has an equal car and chance to qualify well as your team do you?


----------



## fluffybear

Lee L said:


> THe only problem is that the teams are on far from a level playing field when they pull up to teh track on Thursday, Friday or whenever. You are basically calling for communist racing, where all teams total performance means nothing at all.
> 
> Lets say you own Fluffybear racing. You plow money into personel and equipment and your team is one of the best each week. Lets say I start Lee L Inc and am scrapping to get a car together. Surely you don;t think that Lee L Inc has an equal car and chance to qualify well as your team do you?


Again, my complaint is only when qualifying is rained out. If it's not raining and the track is open, you have to qualify just like anyone else. Let us also not forget that when you line up by points that the points leader earns the right to choose first pit. Had he had to actually qualify, he could qualified 23rd and as such would have the 23rd best pit thus effecting his race.

In answer to your question, I hate this 'Start & Park' crap. I think NASCAR should do away with this. However, Michael Waltrip (as an example, don't like Michael then let's choose anyone else) just may have a better car this week then Tony Stewart (as an example) does so a lottery gives Michael (or whomever) the same chance at the poll that he would have had if he had been able to go out on the track. This also allows him to first pit selection and just maybe a greater chance at a win..


----------



## scooper

I'm not sure anybody "Loves" the "Start and Park", but there's nothing in the rules prohibiting it right now either.


----------



## djlong

Getting away from the qualifying debate (since we're really arguing over "what do you do in the event of what the insurance companies could categorize as an 'act of god')... The "Start and Park" crew could be eliminated with my idea for the Go-or-go-homers having to race a qualifying race


----------



## fluffybear

djlong said:


> Getting away from the qualifying debate (since we're really arguing over "what do you do in the event of what the insurance companies could categorize as an 'act of god')... The "Start and Park" crew could be eliminated with my idea for the Go-or-go-homers having to race a qualifying race


I like the idea of a qualifier race for the go or go-homers. A 20 lap shootout would be interesting.


----------



## Steve615

A couple of interesting recent news notes:

Mark Martin won Saturday's Chicago Sprint Cup race.

From Yahoo Sports:

Jeremy Mayfield tests positive for meth once again.
Mayfield still denies using the drug.
NASCAR is asking the federal judge who lifted the initial ban on Mayfield to reinstate that ban.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nascar/news?slug=txnascarmayfieldsuspen&prov=st&type=lgns


----------



## coldsteel

His step-mom has declared he's used and cooked meth for years...


----------



## djlong

We may get to the point where "only his dentist knows for sure". I'll put it this way - I've seen meth-heads and he sure doesn't look like one.


----------



## Lee L

I just don't understand. Has there ever been anyone that suspected Mayfield before now, no rumor on a message board or anything? It just seems impossible that he could hide it this well for this long in such a close environment like NASCAR.

On the other hand, why does his sample keep turning up positive? Lets just say that NASCAR is crooked, but would a drug lab really go along with it? Is this lab a real lab? Why not send his stuff off to Labcorp or some other nationwide lab that does pre- employment screening. Surely Meth will show up in a standard screen. It is not like it is something esoteric like the new "clean" steroid du jour.


----------



## Mavrick

Lee L said:


> I just don't understand. Has there ever been anyone that suspected Mayfield before now, no rumor on a message board or anything? It just seems impossible that he could hide it this well for this long in such a close environment like NASCAR.
> 
> On the other hand, why does his sample keep turning up positive? Lets just say that NASCAR is crooked, but would a drug lab really go along with it? Is this lab a real lab? Why not send his stuff off to Labcorp or some other nationwide lab that does pre- employment screening. Surely Meth will show up in a standard screen. It is not like it is something esoteric like the new "clean" steroid du jour.


According to an article on ESPN.com he has been tested every 2 to 5 days since his suspension by it looks like Labcorp from what I have read in other articles and his lawyer says that all those tests have come back negative and the article also states that they will be filing a lawsuit against the stepmom sometime today.

Here is the article: http://sports.espn.go.com/rpm/nascar/cup/news/story?id=4330592


----------



## Steve615

From nascar.com:

The "old man" is still on a roll. 

Mark Martin earns his 4th pole of the '09 season by winning the pole position for tomorrow's race at Indianapolis.

http://www.nascar.com/2009/news/headlines/cup/07/25/preview.cup.mmartin.indianapolis.pole/index.html


----------



## dogs31

Jimmie Johnson wins back to back at Indy.


----------



## Lee L

SO, what does everyone think about the speeding on Pit road thing. One thing I noticed was that Montoya was sgoing just a touch over 60. The limit is 55 and they give them a 5 mph leeway. I suppose all the teams are trying to go 59.99 mph on pit road then and he was a touch off?


----------



## scooper

Lee L said:


> SO, what does everyone think about the speeding on Pit road thing. One thing I noticed was that Montoya was sgoing just a touch over 60. The limit is 55 and they give them a 5 mph leeway. I suppose all the teams are trying to go 59.99 mph on pit road then and he was a touch off?


Knowing this - I wouldn't push it THAT close - it cost him the win at Indy, and it's not the first race either.


----------



## dogs31

NASCAR has postponed today's Sunoco Red Cross Pennslyvania 500 from Pocono until 12:00pm ET (9:00 am PT) tomorrow, Monday August 3rd, due to inclement weather. The race will be shown on ESPN. Set your DVRs accordingly.


----------



## fluffybear

Congrats to Denny Hamlin on his win at the rain postponed race at the Sunoco Red Cross Pennslyvania 500 at Pocono.

This is Denny's first win since March of 2008...


----------



## fluffybear

Congratulations to Jimmie Johnson on his first Road Course *POLE* for this weekends race at Watkins Glen..


----------



## fluffybear

Today's NASCAR race from Watkins Glen has been postponed until Noon tomorrow due to rain..


----------



## RAD

NASCAR just needs to run all the cup races here in Austin, never rains here anymore, no more delays


----------



## fluffybear

Personally, I think Road Courses (such as Watkins Glen) should be run rain or shine..


----------



## fluffybear

Congratulations to Tony Stewart for his win at Watkins Glen


----------



## jamieh1

Did anyone notice just as ESPN went off the air, someone knocked over the glass trophy and busted it.


----------



## Steve Mehs

fluffybear said:


> Personally, I think Road Courses (such as Watkins Glen) should be run rain or shine..


While not rain related, I don't think you'll see anything that will jeopardize the lives of drives ever since what happened at the Glen in 1991.


----------



## fluffybear

Steve Mehs said:


> While not rain related, I don't think you'll see anything that will jeopardize the lives of drives ever since what happened at the Glen in 1991.


NASCAR has made a lot of improvements in driver safety since that time.


----------



## elaclair

They are already discussing "Racing In The Rain" for the Nationwide series, in fact they had the wet weather tires at Watkins this last week for testing.

Personally I think what will end up being the gating factor will be the fans....are they willing to sit and get wet to watch a Cup race.....


----------



## dave29

jamieh1 said:


> Did anyone notice just as ESPN went off the air, someone knocked over the glass trophy and busted it.


No:lol:


----------



## fluffybear

Congrats to Brian Vicker on earning his 6th pole of the year at Michigan


----------



## fluffybear

Congratulations to Brian Vickers on his 1st win at Michigan


----------



## Steve615

Agreed,congrats to Mr. Vickers indeed.

It was a good weekend for his team,no doubt about that. 



fluffybear said:


> Congratulations to Brian Vickers on his 1st win at Michigan


----------



## fluffybear

Steve615 said:


> Agreed,congrats to Mr. Vickers indeed.
> 
> It was a good weekend for his team,no doubt about that.


You have to feel sorry for Jimmy Johnson. 2 races at Michigan which have been lost due to poor fuel calculations.. I really think had Jimmy come down for a splash when everyone else did that he just may have caught Vickers as the 48 was just that good!


----------



## Steve615

From FOX Sports & AP:

Mark Martin wins the pole for the race at Bristol tomorrow night.

http://msn.foxsports.com/nascar/story/9967768/Martin-wins-pole-at-Bristol-in-critical-race


----------



## fluffybear

Steve615 said:


> From FOX Sports & AP:
> 
> Mark Martin wins the pole for the race at Bristol tomorrow night.
> 
> http://msn.foxsports.com/nascar/story/9967768/Martin-wins-pole-at-Bristol-in-critical-race


Congrats Mark! I think it is fitting Mark wins the pole on his 1000th NASCAR race. I will be pulling for him to bring in the win as well..


----------



## fluffybear

Congratulations to Kyle Busch on his win at Bristol Motor Speedway.


----------



## Lee L

fluffybear said:


> Congratulations to Kyle Busch on his win at Bristol Motor Speedway.


Don;t you mean Booooooooooo Like most of the people at the track? Usually people leave if their driver does not win. Looks like this week poeple stayed around just to give Kyle the bird essentially.

Kyle could be a little calmer maybe, but he is talented and wants to win. I just can't understand people who will go to lengths to be crappy to someone just because he wins.


----------



## ASAOG

Lee L said:


> Don;t you mean Booooooooooo Like most of the people at the track? Usually people leave if their driver does not win. Looks like this week poeple stayed around just to give Kyle the bird essentially.
> 
> Kyle could be a little calmer maybe, but he is talented and wants to win. I just can't understand people who will go to lengths to be crappy to someone just because he wins.


+1. The man simply wants to win. He doesn't care if he is racing trucks, Nationwide, Sprint, or whatever. I think he would run the soap box derby if they would let him run along the top near the wall. He obviously, however, missed his charm school 101 class in high school :lol:


----------



## djlong

I'd like to think he got a lesson in those closing laps. Martin had *every* opportunity to do o Kyle what "The Old Man" did to Terry Labonte back in '99. They asked Mark why he didn't and Mark said "because I don't think he would have done it to me". Kyle's interview later was probably the most humble interview I've *ever* seen out of that guy.

It might be a one-time occurrance, but, then again, maybe not.


----------



## ASAOG

djlong said:


> I'd like to think he got a lesson in those closing laps. Martin had *every* opportunity to do o Kyle what "The Old Man" did to Terry Labonte back in '99. They asked Mark why he didn't and Mark said "because I don't think he would have done it to me". Kyle's interview later was probably the most humble interview I've *ever* seen out of that guy.
> 
> It might be a one-time occurrance, but, then again, maybe not.


He was equally gracious after getting hit by the rookie during the Nationwide race. Maybe he is keeping his powder dry while he tries to make the chase.


----------



## fluffybear

Congratulations to Kasey Kahne for his victory in Atlanta on Saturday night..


----------



## fluffybear

Congratulations to Denny Hamlin on his win at Richmond.

The field for the 'Chase' has been set and both Kyle Busch and Matt Kenseth will be looking in from the outside of the Top 12 as Brian Vickers managed to squeak his way in.

Mark Martin has been given the Top Seed in the chase with Tony Stewart and Jimmie Johnson tied for 2nd and 10 points behind.

Complete standings:
http://www.nascar.com/races/cup/2009/data/standings_unofficial.html


----------



## fluffybear

Congratulations to Mark Martin for his 1st win ever at New Hampshire


----------



## Lee L

Maybe this is finally his year. Go Mark!


----------



## dave29

I haven't gotten into NASCAR at all this year, but it looks like Mark has a good chance at the championship. Hopefully he gets it this year.


----------



## fluffybear

dave29 said:


> I haven't gotten into NASCAR at all this year, but it looks like Mark has a good chance at the championship. Hopefully he gets it this year.


I couldn't agree more. Mark Martin really deserves to win it and while it is early on, I would say the smart money is on him.


----------



## Lee L

One thing about last week I found interesting is the caution on the last lap. All this talk and so many crappy rules to "protect the drivers". In this exact situation, yet they left it until it was too late to actually be safer when a car was literally sitting in the middle of the track yards from the finish line. If there is ever a cause for a yellow flag, this is it, at least going by what they have said in the past.

I know they were in a tough spot, but man, someone could have been seriously hurt in that deal. Either have the rule or don't, but if you have it, you have to enforce it. NASCAR has to stop making things up as they go along. They are stuck trying to "go mainstream" but mainstream people will not tolerate the old way of making up rules as they see fit. People want to know the rules ahead of time. They will lose the old fans and not gain many new ones and I think this is already happening.


----------



## peano

The 44 needs to learn how to drive. He spun twice in the last few laps. And then he just sits there instead of starting his car and going. Maybe NASCAR should park him until he learns how to drive and figures out where the ignition switch is.


----------



## Steve615

Jimmie Johnson wins the pole for Sunday's race at Dover.

http://www.nascar.com/2009/news/headlines/cup/09/25/jjohnson.pole.dover/index.html

In other news,the 2010 schedule has been released.

http://www.nascar.com/2009/news/headlines/official/09/15/2010.schedules/index.html


----------



## fluffybear

Congratulations to Jimmie Johnson on his win this afternoon in the 2nd race of the 'Chase' at Dover.
Next week, the chase continues in Kansas


----------



## peano

The Chase is like watching Tiger Woods in a golf tournament. You know the outcome before it starts. Jimmy will easily win his fourth championship. The other teams can't touch them. Mark Martin will come close, but no cigar.


----------



## Lee L

I like Jimmy Johnson and I am torn between wanting him to win 4 in a row (and I had forgetten his rookie season was only 2002  until they mentioned it on the air yesterday) and to see Martin finally win a championship.

Somehow Johnson and Knaus seem to always get good at the end of the season. Other guys ike Kyle Busch last year and Stewart and maybe Martin this year seem to flame out just prior to the chase.


----------



## Steve615

From nascar.com:

Mark Martin gets his career-best seventh pole of the season at Kansas Speedway.

http://www.nascar.com/2009/news/headlines/cup/10/02/mmartin.pole.kansas.chase/index.html


----------



## scooper

I like Jimmy, really would like to see Jeff Gordon win a 5th (or his first Sprint Cup), but I could cheer for Mark Martin winning his first Cup championship too.


----------



## fluffybear

Congratulations to Tony Stewart and his win at Kansas. 

Mark martin continues to lead the chase followed by Jimmie Johnson in second


----------



## Lee L

Well, no flameouts from Martin or Stewart this week. Looks like it might end up being a three team race.


----------



## Lee L

So, based on studies from the Edwards wreck, they are going to raise the Daytona and Talladega fences 8 feet. http://sports.yahoo.com/nascar/news?slug=ap-nascar-talladega-fence&prov=ap&type=lgns

Also, they are goign to try more uniform starting times next year. All east coast events are starting at 1:00 and West Coast at 3:00 eastern time. The green flag is supposed to drop within 20 minutes of the starting time. THis would be a welcome change IMO.


----------



## Steve615

From nascar.com:

Denny Hamlin takes the pole for Sunday's race at Fontana,CA.

http://www.nascar.com/2009/news/headlines/cup/10/09/dhamlin.wins.pole.fontana/index.html


----------



## Steve615

From nascar.com:

Jimmie Johnson wins the Pepsi 500 at Fontana,CA.

http://www.nascar.com/races/leaderboard/cup/race/


----------



## Lee L

Man, he is unstoppable!


----------



## Steve615

NASCAR will announce the inaugural class of their Hall Of Fame at 4PM ET.

Speed Channel will televise the announcements live.


----------



## Steve615

The first five nominees into the HOF are:

Dale Earnhardt,Sr.
Richard Petty
Junior Johnson
NASCAR founder Bill France,Sr.
Bill France,Jr.


----------



## Steve615

The inaugural HOF induction ceremonies will take place on Sunday,5/23/10 in Charlotte,NC.

http://www.nascar.com/2009/news/features/10/14/hall.of.fame.first.class/index.html


----------



## Lee L

I guess you can;t argue troo much with those picks. I was glad to see Junior Johnson get in there. He was really one of the driving forces behind getting the sport going. I wish Pearson could have made it also though.


I know it has been debated to death, but I would have liked to see 10 in the first class personally, then go to 5 each year thereafter. Though even staying at five per year, in 15 or 20 years they will have exhausted all the worthy people.


----------



## dogs31

Jimmie Johnson does it again at Lowes.


----------



## xmguy

dogs31 said:


> Jimmie Johnson does it again at Lowes.


 Yep. I thought for a while that Jeff Gordon might stand a chance. But he slipped back to much.


----------



## Lee L

Are the 48 team even human?


----------



## fluffybear

Congratulations to Denny Hamlin on his green-white-checker win at the caution plagued (14) Martinsville race. Jimmie Johnson finished second to extend his lead for his 4th NASCAR Championship


----------



## peano

Jimmy Johnson brake checks the field and no penalty. Debris cautions are flown to give the 48 a chance to win.

Congrats to Denis, but this chase is over. As I said several weeks ago, the 48 will win hands down. If he flaunts the rules, NASCAR ignores it.

The only chance for the other competitors is if someone wrecks Jimmy. NASCAR will ensure his 4th championship otherwise.

The 48 is good, but NASCAR will ensure he makes history. (ie fixed).


----------



## Lee L

I had to listen to the radio broadcast of the last 50 or so laps to the end so I did not see the brake check, but if NASCAR were trying to fix things so the 48 could win, they have a stupid strategy IMO as they will likely lose money from viewership for the rest of the season now since he is so far ahead. They would be better to penalize him to pull him closer and get his fans energized to watch as well as fans of the other drivers. Not that I really think it is fixed for any one person, though I do get tired of "Debris" cautions sometimes.

As far as wrecking Jimmy, I was wondering if JPM was going to start something after he manhandled Gordon about 150 laps in.


----------



## Steve615

From nascar.com:

Rain cancels qualifying at Talladega,giving points leader Jimmie Johnson the pole for the Amp Energy 500 tomorrow.

http://www.nascar.com/2009/news/headlines/cup/10/31/jjohnson.rain.out.pole.talladega/index.html


----------



## fluffybear

Congratulations to Jamie McMurray on his wild win at Talladega Motor Speedway on Sunday. 

Jimmie Johnson extends his lead for his 4th NASCAR Championship with just 3 races left.


----------



## Lee L

Man, just when it looked like it would tighten up.

Personally, I think the past twoTelledega races have just pointed out a massive flaw on the COT (other than that the racing sucks with them). When the car goes directly backwards at high speed, the wing allows the rear of the car to lift. This wreck started just like the Edwards wreck in that the back of the car got lifted. Of course Edwards car hit another one just right while in that position to give it a boost up into the fence and Newman just flipped. That was crazy seeing that and the Martin roll over.

I wonder if they can make the wing attachment loose at the back and on a pivot at the front so it is normally held down by the air, but when the car goes backwards it will flip back and form a vertical or even backwards surface to give downforce? Even if it just tore off, it would be better than what is happening.


----------



## Steve615

From nascar.com:

Jeff Gordon wins the pole for Sunday's Dickies 500 at Texas Motor Speedway.

http://www.nascar.com/2009/news/headlines/cup/11/06/jgordon.pole.texas2/index.html


----------



## fluffybear

Congratulations to Kurt Busch on his win at Texas Motor Speedway

Jimmie Johnson was involved in a early crash which resulted in his finishing 38th and tightening the NASCAP CUP Race up considerably. Johnson now leads Mark Martin by 73 points with just 2 races remaining


----------



## Steve615

From nascar.com:

Martin Truex,Jr. gets the pole for Phoenix this Sunday.

http://www.nascar.com/2009/news/headlines/cup/11/13/mtruexjr.pole.phoenix/index.html


----------



## fluffybear

Congratulations to Jimmie Johnson on his win at Phoenix International Speedway

Johnson has increased his lead in the Chase to 108 points and only needs to finish 25th or better next week in order to claim his 4th Championship


----------



## 4HiMarks

I hereby guarantee a Hendrick car will win the championship. ;-)

Seriously, is Jimmie Johnson even human?


----------



## peano

Nascar will have to hope that BK is on Jimmie's rear bumper next year in as many races as possible. That _may_ stop him from winning his *fifth* championship and the ratings from dropping even further.


----------



## 4HiMarks

peano said:


> Nascar will have to hope that BK is on Jimmie's rear bumper next year in as many races as possible. That _may_ stop him from winning his *fifth* championship and the ratings from dropping even further.


Who the heck is BK? I don't think Brad Keslowski is any kind of threat to be the next NASCAR champion.

Now if you had said Junior, Tony, Juan Pablo, Kyle B., or Danica, then I would agree. Except I don't think Junior can win anything. Even with a Hendrick car under him, he has done nothing in two years. He's too busy being "the most popular driver" to actually concentrate on driving.


----------



## Lee L

Well, it is not Johnsons fault that NASCAR ratings are down. IT is NASCAR and the economy.

I bet if the races were the least bit interesting and Johnson was still winning they would have tons more interest. Say take the entire setup from the mid to late nineties and have Johnson be going for his 4th championship and it would be ridiculous.

The COT and all the rest of the stupid rules from NASCAR which have only caused homogenization of the cars and drivers have to go.


----------



## fluffybear

I don't think the NASCAR season being divided up between 4 television partners helps with ratings either.


----------



## 4HiMarks

fluffybear said:


> I don't think the NASCAR season being divided up between 4 television partners helps with ratings either.


+1

Some of the announcers on some of those networks are lame. Can't wait to get DW back. I even sorta miss ole Digger, but I hope they produce some new episodes.


----------



## peano

4HiMarks said:


> Who the heck is BK? I don't think Brad Keslowski is any kind of threat to be the next NASCAR champion.


Neither do I but he likes to spin anyone within reach. Maybe BK and JJ will be a new rivalry. :lol:


----------



## fluffybear

Congratulations to Jimmie Johnson on winning the final pole of the year at Miami-Homestead


----------



## xmguy

I'm upgrading to HD soon. Does Nascar broadcast in HD?


----------



## peano

Jimmie won the pole *easily*.

Here is a wild prediction: Jimmie will lead the most laps and win at Homestead.

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz man this is boring.

The other teams should be ashamed that the 48 is slaughtering them. The 5 and 24 have all the 48 info and still can't touch him.

This chase will lose NASCAR a lot of fans for next year.


----------



## scooper

xmguy said:


> I'm upgrading to HD soon. Does Nascar broadcast in HD?


YES !
FOX (depends on your local), TNT, ESPN, and ABC (again, your local) all do NASCAR in HD.

In Addition, Speed is also available in HD with the Classic 200 package.


----------



## peano

Tonights Nationwide race was a perfect example of why NASCAR should abandon the COT.

Excellent and entertaining racing with the "old" car.


----------



## fluffybear

Congratulations to Denny Hamlin on his in the final NASCAR race for 2009 at Miami-Homestead.


----------



## fluffybear

*Congratulations to Jimmie Johnson on winning his 4th consecutive NASCAR Championship*


----------



## 4HiMarks

What was up with Tony and Juan Pablo? That was the most entertaining part of the race. I didn't catch any interviews, but I bet Tony had a mouthful since he has no owner to placate any more. What can NASCAR do to him now, suspend him for the offseason?


----------



## Lee L

WEll, I guess they could suspend him for Daytona if they really wanted to, or just put him on double secret probabtion.

Congrats to JJ for historically winning the most historic race in NASCAR history. (anyone who has seen the stupid ABC/ESPN commercials leading up to this week will know what I am saying here, historically speaking  I can't beleive they let that one out.)


----------



## dave29

peano said:


> Tonights Nationwide race was a perfect example of why NASCAR should abandon the COT.
> 
> Excellent and entertaining racing with the "old" car.


That's why I don't watch anymore, it's boring now.


----------

